# 9/1 - ML Report



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

RonW called earlier this week to let me know he had an empty spot on his Gheenoe. Plan was to launch out of Beacon 42 at 7 AM. The plan was delayed a little when Ron had a flat on his trailer. No problem though. Ron was prepared and changed it out. We were on the water by 7:30.

It took a while to locate the first spot with fish. 1st spot had trout and ladys busting bait fish all over the place. We put a few trout in the livewell and decided to leave the bite in search of Reds. 











We never found a big school of reds but saw plenty of singles and groups of 2 - 4 fish. Ron was the first to pick on up. I missed a big guy blind casting a top water plug. Ron put me on a small school in the skinny stuff and I got a taker on a new bait I was testing out. ;D 



















Had to run back to the ramp early due to some bad weather moving in but that was ok because we we caught quite a few fish. Even had a flounder mixed in there. 











There was a little drama back at the ramp. Ran into a Canaveral National Seashore marine officer with a guy under arrest. That was interesting enough but I was actually more impressed that the officer was on a Gordon Waterman [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] 










Thanks for getting me out on the water Ron! Had a blast. Gotta go though. Dinner is ready ;D


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed the outing. To bad we didn't get on some bigger fish but it was a pretty fish filled day with only a few clueless boater incidents. Weather radar on the phone was a big plus in letting us know the storm was approaching. Didn't hear the first rumble of thunder until after the boat was loaded and ready to go and just got a light rain before we pulled out. Time for a trip to the tire store though. 

As for the Marine officer, if your out on the Lagoon or Irl and a blue gray flats boat comes running in on your fish don't start cussing them until you know if it's your friendly local Marine officer checking up on you of not. [smiley=police2.gif] [smiley=doh1.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That was kind of ironic. Sometime in the morning I said they really need to get an officer out here doing enforcement. I pointed to some guy with a couple hundred HP doing about 50 MPH across the flat and then some other idiot who ran right up on top of another guy and then through the middle of the flat.

Well.......Turns out that guy who ran up on someone else and then across the flat was probably the Marine office we later saw at the ramp. I had no idea at the time. He had no markings on the boat to make it look like law enforcement. Just a normal Gordon Waterman rigged with a poling platform, push pole and trolling motor. I think Ron might have commented that it looked like one of the inshore-fishing.com regulars when he went by. Even his uniform was plain. Khaki collared shirt with a small badge logo and green shorts. He did have a gun and couple of clips on his belt though.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> He did have a gun and couple of clips on his belt though.


That's the enforcement part of the law.


Pssst! Tom, did you get the coordinates to Ron's secret spots? Looks like you guys had a fun day cept for the storms moving in.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its not the spots. Its the person doing the fishing. The man knows his stuff. Probably the most detail oriented fisherman I have seen so far.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

So what you are saying is that the fish are always there and my lack of skillz and attention to detail keeps
me from putting them in the boat. Not that I disagree, just making sure that's what you mean. I hope you are taking some good notes to share with the rest of us.(Meaning me) I should probably watch what my wife is doing instead of watching her....um, you know what I mean. I get distracted easily, but it's still fun. 
When we going fishing anyway?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Do we really have to go fishing? Can we just go to JBs and act like we were fishing all morning?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Do we really have to go fishing? Can we just go to JBs and act like we were fishing all morning?



For me the results would be the same. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I think Tom will tell you, you have to cast out of the right side of the boat to catch fish, cast to the wrong side and you don't catch anything. 

Really guy's it's a lot more than the spot. It's how you approach the spot, sun and wind angle, cast angle, stealth, how you stake or anchor the boat, tackle rigging, bait choice, casting distance, how you work the bait, seeing the fish and reading there attitude and knowing which areas are most likely to produce under the given conditions. It's a problem solveing challenge to fine tune everything to get the fish you've found to eat. Some times nothing works and rarely everything works. It is about attention to detail. It's the fishes attention to detail that keeps them from being easy to catch (and a full belly). Luck may get a fish or two in the boat but a planed approach will maximize your productivity of the fish holding areas.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Really guy's it's a lot more than the spot. It's how you approach the spot, sun and wind angle, cast angle, stealth, how you stake or anchor the boat, tackle rigging, bait choice, casting distance, how you work the bait, seeing the fish and reading there attitude and knowing which areas are most likely to produce under the given conditions. It's a problem solveing challenge to fine tune everything to get the fish you've found to eat. Some times nothing works and rarely everything works. It is about attention to detail. It's the fishes attention to detail that keeps them from being easy to catch (and a full belly). Luck may get a fish or two in the boat but a planed approach will maximize your productivity of the fish holding areas.


Whoa, whoa, whoa. Can't I just go soak some bait and drink beers? LOL! They say 10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish. Teach me the ways of the force Obi-Ron.
Me and Tojo sight fished a few reds this morning and it's just like you said, details. Casts had to be perfect for the fish to see the bait in the heavy grass, but not so close to spook them. That's right, there is fish on the Mitzi. You heard it here first. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Flats fishing is too much work for some and thats fine. There are many ways to catch fish. If you want regular success and want to sight fish it's gonna take a little work both mental and physical. Nothing wrong with sitting back and drifting some baits. The more the angleing pressure is spread out on our water the less likely some fish and spots will be over worked. Anybody that regulary catches fish derserves some respect regardless of there method, as they have gained some understanding of the fishes habits.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, I must admit, sight fishing is the shizzle and there is nothing like being on the tower and putting someone
on a fish. Now, if I can just figure out how to get them to hit the artis. Gotta walk before you can run.


----------

